# Ambulance crew arrested



## ffemt8978 (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.nj.com/news/local/index.ssf/2010/09/north_plainfield_ambulance_squ.html



> NORTH PLAINFIELD --  Two North Plainfield Rescue Squad members were charged with drug  possession after taking their ambulance on a detour through neighboring  Plainfield early Wednesday morning, Plainfield police director Martin  Hellwig said.
> At 12:34 a.m., a person on Brokaw Boulevard near Richard Street  called 911 to report potential drug activity going on in the ambulance,  Hellwig said.
> “That ambulance was seen at that location. It wasn’t the first time,” Hellwig said.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe that's how they stock pain killers?:wacko:

What a disgrace.


----------



## medicman90 (Sep 2, 2010)

:glare:


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 2, 2010)

These two knuckleheads are an embarrassment to EMS, and DO NOT represent the majority of EMS professionals in NJ.  They should go to jail, be banned from EMS for live, and will lose their certs.

Total and complete scumbags who should definitely go to jail.


----------



## medicman90 (Sep 2, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> These two knuckleheads are an embarrassment to EMS, and DO NOT represent the majority of EMS professionals in NJ.  They should go to jail, be banned from EMS for live, and will lose their certs.
> 
> Total and complete scumbags who should definitely go to jail.



Agreed.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

medicman90 said:


> Agreed.



2nd that!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 3, 2010)

If you think about it, i'm sure we hear about more instances of doctor's doing crazy stuff like this than EMS personnel...i'm sure the lawyers get mad when a lawyer makes them look bad, and the politicians every time...nevermind.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 3, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> If you think about it, i'm sure we hear about more instances of doctor's doing crazy stuff like this than EMS personnel...i'm sure the lawyers get mad when a lawyer makes them look bad, and the politicians every time...nevermind.



It happens in every professional career i'm sure. Think about how many times its PD or the FD getting in trouble. Come on my state governor got busted with prostitutes... sigh, lol


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 3, 2010)

ohnoyoudidnt said:


> It happens in every professional career i'm sure. Think about how many times its PD or the FD getting in trouble. Come on my state governor got busted with prostitutes... sigh, lol



How nice....supporting the working stiffs ^_^


----------



## firetender (Sep 3, 2010)

*Let's get real*

We get crazed sometimes. Blame it on this, blame it on that, but it doesn't matter, a certain proportion of us -- as HUMAN BEINGS -- act out like this, cause tons of collateral damage and some FEW of them get caught. EMS is no more a sacred ground than the Catholic Church!


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 13, 2010)

ohnoyoudidnt said:


> It happens in every professional career i'm sure. Think about how many times its PD or the FD getting in trouble. Come on my state governor got busted with prostitutes... sigh, lol



Politician getting into trouble is a given.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Sep 14, 2010)

In my opinion, the only reason they should be fired is for doing this :censored::censored::censored::censored: in uniform, on the ambulance, while on call. the substance doesn't matter to me, you wouldn't pick up alcohol while on call.


----------



## EMTRabbit (Sep 15, 2010)

And the idiots from Jersey strike again. I'm in high school and i've been asked about the stripper party and this. It's really embarrassing. People like this make us look soo bad


----------



## medicRob (Sep 16, 2010)

EMTRabbit said:


> And the idiots from Jersey strike again. I'm in high school and i've been asked about the stripper party and this. It's really embarrassing. People like this make us look soo bad



What do you expect? Jersey is America's trash can. Filthy.


----------



## medicRob (Sep 16, 2010)

ZVNEMT said:


> In my opinion, the only reason they should be fired is for doing this :censored::censored::censored::censored: in uniform, on the ambulance, while on call. the substance doesn't matter to me, you wouldn't pick up alcohol while on call.



You are either a junky or an EMT, you cannot be both. They deserve to be fired, stripped of their license, and prosecuted. Don't start this on a debate of pot vs whatever. The fact is, it is against the law. They broke the law and in uniform none the less.


----------



## reaper (Sep 16, 2010)

Speeding is against the law! I know for a fact that everyone on this board is guilty of it!


----------



## medicRob (Sep 16, 2010)

reaper said:


> Speeding is against the law! I know for a fact that everyone on this board is guilty of it!



I'm not. I can actually post on to this page a copy of my clean driving record that I had to pick up about a week ago.


----------



## reaper (Sep 16, 2010)

You a damn liar too! ;P


----------



## medicRob (Sep 16, 2010)

reaper said:


> You a damn liar too! ;P



Nope, I'll prove it. 

My Driving Record:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2AYOOA9L

Oh No he didn' ;p


----------



## reaper (Sep 16, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Nope, I'll prove it.
> 
> My Driving Record:
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2AYOOA9L
> ...



Cannot get link to work, at work.

If it is a clean driving record, that means you have not been caught!

I haven't had a ticket or accident in over 25 years. I am not going to say I dont speed, I do not exceed it enough to be caught.


----------



## medicRob (Sep 16, 2010)

reaper said:


> If it is a clean driving record, that means you have not been caught!
> 
> I haven't had a ticket or accident in over 25 years. I am not going to say I dont speed, I do not exceed it enough to be caught.



Now you didn't ask me if I had been caught. 

he he.


----------



## yummymummy (Sep 16, 2010)

speeding is one thing, been involved in drug distrubition or collection in an ambulance, is totally unacceptable and gives us all EMS workers a bad name.


----------



## 589661 (Sep 23, 2010)

Absolutely rediculous. What you do on your time is your business. What you do on our time and in our uniform is all of our business. When one of us looks or does something bad we ALL look bad.


----------

